# Do you eat your crows?



## gooseboy

*Do you eat your crows?*​
Yep99.09%Nope9090.91%


----------



## gooseboy

Do you? If not what do you do with them?


----------



## WingedShooter7

havent killed one yet but if i do heck no

Ill take my pictures and let them be


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

In most areas the coyotes, foxes, skunks, hogs and hawks eat them after your done. Nothing goes to waste in the wild.


----------



## gooseboy

Who the heck voted yep? uke:


----------



## Chuck Smith

What the hell do they taste like.....anyone knows????


----------



## ~kev~

Thats a good idea, use them as bait for the coyotes - to answer the question, no I dont


----------



## Militant_Tiger

If he made the poll, it is probably him.


----------



## R y a n

I think he is eating crow now! 

He just liked to see how many posts he could create to get his total post count as high as possible as quick as possible....


----------



## Turner

They taste like a cross between Bald Eagle and a Snow Owl :lol:

just kidding


----------



## Estaban

I'm sure that this will gross out many of you folks but fortunatly I was raised in a manner where whatever you shoot, you eat. If the crow looks lathargic then I will not eat it but if it is a healthy young crow I will roll the breast in Garlic & Herb shake n bake. A few Labatt blue's or Ice house beer's and whala! Camp dinner :beer:


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

My Grandfather used to eat crow when he was younger but he said crows were different back then most of them fed on grain and corn. These days crows are eating road kill. So I dont eat crow and the other thing is crows carry west nile so be carefull what you eat.


----------



## Duckbuster612

uke: I dont eat crows, i make em into dog treats though, And sometimes i will throw dozens of them off the back of the trucks for the foxes, like the other guy said, nothing goes to waste in the wild :wink:


----------



## mr.trooper

"Hey guys, lets go out and shoot a few dozen crow just for the hell of it!" "Sounds COOL! Im in!"

:eyeroll:

come one guys, crows are the simplest birds in the world to prepair. The only useable meat is on the breast, so just make an insision, spread the skin open, and pop off the breast. Chop them up and throw them in a stew with some oniosn.


----------



## Duckbuster612

It may be the the easy bird to breast, but it sure is the nastiest to eat, or do anything with, I let nature take its course with crows







eating crow is like doing that.







or that


----------



## rmiller

In N.E. Oklahoma they put out poison too kill them, i think its poison corn they have a piece of plywood about 5 foot off the ground so other animals cant get to it. So i dont know about eatin them


----------



## Tholzel

Chuck Smith said:


> What the hell do they taste like.....anyone knows????


Cut out the breasts of younger crows, and pan fry them in butter and Madera. They are dark red meat and taste a lot like duck.


----------



## Scott Schuchard

i was raised if you shoot it you eat it. they tast great just put um in stews, make jerkey. With the right know how and spices you can make anything tast good.


----------



## ShineRunner

My Mom has told me a story about my Grandpa shooting a crow and brought it to my Grandma to cook. As the story goes she par boiled it for a long time (really dark meat) and when Grandpa sat down to eat it, the more he chewed on it the bigger it got. As you would expect that was the last crow cooked by Grandma. :toofunny:

A little history to let you know why he probably tried this. They lived in a log cabin in the NC mountains, near where I live now, and raised 11 kids, so they really had to make do when it came to food.


----------



## pack999

I dont eat corws because they are scavengers, eating roadkill now. I throw them in the loft of the barn where all our cats hang out. I also take a few and jab them with a knife a bunch of times and use them for coyote or trap bait. They arn't wasted. I throw all the scraps of animals i kill whether fish skins, fish heads, rabbits to the cats. Our cats are spoiled.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Estaban said:


> A few Labatt blue's or Ice house beer's and whala! Camp dinner :beer:


You sure it's just a few?????


----------



## Remington 7400

I usually don't kill them unless they are eating the garden or bothering the orchard. But if they are :******: they get a dose of Winchester High Brass #6s in the 12 ga 1 1/4 ounce variety. Then I hang them up around the garden or orchard as a warning to others. Think I'm joking? Try it it works! Tie them upside down by their feet to a tall stake crows won't come back for atleast a month.

:sniper:


----------



## Bo

yep i eat it all crows carp and buzzards they are good try them
p.s.they taste like chicken :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## njsimonson

Hey Estaban - you ever shoot coyotes?!? LOL.

There ARE recipes for crow on www.crowbusters.com. I also enjoy the hate mail section of that site!


----------



## Gohon

My dog won't even mouth the dirty things, let alone eat one. He does like to drink out of the toilet bowl though..............


----------



## jpm49878

and then heave your guts out when youre done.



Estaban said:


> I'm sure that this will gross out many of you folks but fortunatly I was raised in a manner where whatever you shoot, you eat. If the crow looks lathargic then I will not eat it but if it is a healthy young crow I will roll the breast in Garlic & Herb shake n bake. A few Labatt blue's or Ice house beer's and whala! Camp dinner :beer:


----------



## OBSESSED

CROW TASTE LIKE COW PIES, WITH THE RIGHT DRESSING THEY'RE DELICIOUS, JUST LIKE COW PIES! uke:


----------



## boondocks

How about coyotes? Anyone eat coyotes? Yum Yum.


----------



## Estaban

njsimonson
I do coyote hunt quite a bit, especially in the Winter when their coats are prime and they are working over the yarded up deer population. I know what your getting at.....do I eat coyote? and the answer is NOPE!!!!! I don't care how many Labatt blues or IceHouse beer's I drink
:beer: :sniper:


----------



## Estaban

njsimonson,

I was going back and reading some threads this evening & I almost forgot about this one. As fate would have it I recently shot a young yote that looked very healthy and once I pulled the hide off I thought........yup! you guessed it! What the hecj I'll try just a little bit. So I cut away the back straps and brought them to camp. Its not a piece of meat that you want to have like a normal steak (pan frien w/ onions and butter) I think I'll try disguising the taste by making a stew instead. 
BTW I found that the rear and front quarters were very stringy and had lots of sinew in the meat so if I were to cook that section of teh meat I'll grind it up with some pork fat and make sausage or hamburg. I'll let you know the results. :beer:


----------



## 308

uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: I won't eat yote or crow unless i am starving to death uke: uke: uke: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Estaban

:lol: Shake n' Bake makes everything taste great. I don't think you will seea commercial any time soon about cooking up yote but it tastes good enough for me and the guys at camp. one draw back is that when there is a full moon we all start howling LOL Just kidding about the howling thing. THe meat is also goo d marinated in italian dressing or worcester sauce. :beer:


----------



## blhunter3

What we think is gross maybe a delicacy to others. Never judge something if you haven't tried it. I have had crow and its not that bad. Never had a yote though. I have had many wierd things and they are not that bad. If you people want to try some weird foods go down south or to Asia.


----------



## maanjus11

This reminds me of one of my previous labs. He's long gone now but at the time he was probably a year and a half or so old. He already had one season behind him and approaching his second, therefore he retrieved several birds. I took him crow hunting and ended up shooting a crow. He marked it so I figured I might as well let him retrieve it...he went up to sniffed it and turned back. So no, I would never eat crow.


----------



## Estaban

blhunter,

I agree with you 100%. I have also found that many hunters will discard all of the organ meat when they harvest a deer. I have been hunting and stumbled upon fresh entrials with the heart, liver & kidneys. I am not too proud & brought the meat home with me and enjoyed part of it for my supper that night. The heart has always been my favorite and first thing that I eat, usually within a few hours of the kill. Cast iron skillet, real butter, thick sliced onion form my garden and the heart thinly sliced (1/4")....Mmmmm MMmmmm Mmmmm! Makes my mouth water just thinking about it!


----------



## Bgunit68

Who has eaten Chinese food? If you said yes you've probably eaten crow or pigeon. I come from an area near Albany NY. I have quite a few state and local police friends. One told me last year they caught one the workers from a really nice local Chinese restaurant dragging a deer carcass that had been hit the day before across the road at 3 AM into the kitchen. There was another instance that they caught 2 of their workers in a local park with a pellet rifle and a garbage bag full of crow and pigeon. Yum Yum.


----------



## Estaban

Around here where I live we had a few incidents where the local cat and dog population was declining. It turned out that a couple of the local chinese restaurants was turning mrs whiskers and grover into General Tai Chicken! I love that stuff! :beer:


----------



## Bgunit68

We were joking the other day about crows. I live in the city of Troy NY (Home of Uncle Sam). We have a huge over population of crow. We are doing our best. We shoot about 50 every weekend. But we were wondering how much we could get from "The Happy Garden" in town for all our crows.


----------



## mtherabbthuntr

who the heck would eat a crow


----------



## alleyyooper

We used to sell ours to a black lady down the road a pieace. she passed away rest her soul. Her church still sells chicken dinners every friday afternoon. Best place your order early as they sell out fast.

 Al


----------



## Estaban

I just finished a meal of crows just now and it was DDDEEELLLIIICCCIIIOOUUSSSS!!!!!!! How many of you folks eat squirrel? They eat diapers and other garbage but nobody gets grossed out about eating them. :roll:


----------



## AlpineArcher24

I dont eat any of the crows i shoot but ive heard of people eating the breasts. Personally crows are garbage birds and will eat about anything. Im not one to throw meat away but i really dont wanna take a chance.


----------

